

What if MH370 was hacked - saltcookie

How probable do u think that the plane was, hacked like malicious code that took over. Just wanting to know ur views about it
======
omegant
Then the pilots would have take over manual controls. Current autopilots are
quite dumb and just follow sequential programs point to point. No way to hack
a plane for hours, even if the pilots displays fake information, you´ll have
control asking you where are you going.

It´s not possible yet, at least not how you would hack a personal computer.

~~~
saltcookie
I think the planes have some thing called as fly by wire, which runs a
embedded linux os, which basically takes force control from the pilot if it
detects anything unusual. This thing could be hacked if one has the right
knowledge to do it.

~~~
omegant
Fly by wire is controlled by a computer, but the autopilot is controlled by
another one and the FMC is another different one. All of the can only be
loaded with new software locally via cable, and they are very limited
computers, most of them are microcontrollers running custom software and when
an OS is required they use a custom one that´s real time.
([http://archive.adaic.com/projects/atwork/boeing.html](http://archive.adaic.com/projects/atwork/boeing.html)).

It´s possible to create a custom software and charge it to the airplane? very
difficult but possible. It´s possible to take over the control and fly it
where you want to, without the pilots having a chance? no.

Maybe in the next generation airplanes once more complex computers are used.

The most probable outcome is that the computer you have hacked will stop
communicating with other systems or it´s own sensors and will crash (the
computer not the airplane).

